# What are good prices for a new hive setup



## threebees (Mar 30, 2015)

Is buying unassembled an option? Assembled hives are naturally going to set you back a pretty penny...you're paying someone else to have put it all together. 

If you want four more hives, you'd probably be able to take advantage of quantity discounts for at least some of the equipment if you purchased unassembled rather than plug 'n play.


----------



## nobull56 (Mar 30, 2013)

Even assembled $230 seems high, SB $125=10 frame single deep+ bottom board, inner cover/w Telescope top.
Mann Lake will break price for 5 or more on some equipment.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Go buy someone's old table saw on Craigslist and scrounge up some old used wood. Bees don't care what the hives look like.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

To me $230 is a pretty good deal for an assembled and painted hive. But it depends upon what the hive is made of. Is it screen bottom board, 2 deeps, 2 mediums, inner cover, and telescoping cover with frames and foundation included? Generally (off the top of my head without looking it up) un-assembled in my area would run 

SBB - $30
2 deeps w/ frames and foundation - $60
2 mediums w/ frames and foundation - $60
Inner cover - $10
Outer cover - $30
Total - $190 (un-assembled) 

You might be able to do better if you order 4 hives worth. 

The best deals I have seen are right after Thanksgiving but that does not do you much good now.


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

Depends on what you consider a hive. Since you're in Minnesota, I presume you're looking at more than a single deep. I'm in a similar climate and personally run 3 deep + supers with a lot of overwintering success. Most people however tend to run 2 deep + supers.

That being said, you should be able to find a 2 deep + 2 medium assembled/painted hive (includes frames/foundation) for ~$300. If you can find a 2+2 assembled/painted for $230, that's a good deal.

If saving money is important, buy unassembled/unpainted. You'll save $20-50 per hive. 

Mann Lake is in MN and has painted 2+2 for $280
https://www.mannlakeltd.com/shop-al...tional-growing-apiary-kit-wood-frames-painted


----------



## Goldycon (May 23, 2017)

I guess I should have specified that I do need two deeps and two mediums for my MN climate.

Unassembled hives can be had for about 220 locally and online go for 260 as far as I can tell. I'm happy to pay an extra 10 bucks to have the hive painted and assembled but its not a requirement. Time to start saving up I guess. I might try my hand at making a hive from some scrap wood and see how that goes.


----------



## Goldycon (May 23, 2017)

Scott Gough said:


> The best deals I have seen are right after Thanksgiving but that does not do you much good now.


I'll make sure to check it out next time around, thanks for the tip.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I have found that making my own boxes from uncut lumber is more work than I need. They need a bit more precision than my $99 table saw can handle. However, I have built most of my lids, inner covers and hive bottoms. They are easy to build and can be built from scrap so the cost is almost nothing. I do not put metal tops on the lids, just paint. Building them can help reduce your costs a lot.


----------



## Greeny (Jun 27, 2016)

You should also call around to any suppliers around you that you're willing to drive to. Ask about their seconds, or scratch and dent stock. I bought a bunch of new stuff that wasn't up to standards for regular sales. Most of the time the problems were entirely cosmetic, and the markdowns were as high as 50% off.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I like to get my boxes from Beeline Apiary in MI. Their painted kits are $145 plus shipping (no free shipping deals like the big companies). But there isn't any reason why you can't buy it ala carte to get exactly what you need. The don't have a website yet. You have to download the catalog and call/email the order. 
http://beelinewoodenware.com/products.html


----------



## Goldycon (May 23, 2017)

Greeny said:


> You should also call around to any suppliers around you that you're willing to drive to. Ask about their seconds, or scratch and dent stock. I bought a bunch of new stuff that wasn't up to standards for regular sales. Most of the time the problems were entirely cosmetic, and the markdowns were as high as 50% off.


That's a good idea, Mann Lake is about 90 mins from me.


----------



## GoodyFarms (Jul 10, 2016)

If you're a club member or can get a group together, buying bulk unassembled frames (example Western Bee, but there are others) and Acorn foundation (directly from Acorn) is a great way to save big $$$. Not going to publish prices, but I got 1000 sheets of double waxed foundation from Acorn at a great price. 

Even a guy like me with no carpentry skills (no table saw either) can make my own bottom boards and top covers. Buy bulk frames/foundation and a few good quality boxes from a supplier and you're set.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

you guys pay way to much. You can get first rate new zealand pine or chinese fir grade aaa hives 2 deeps, 2 mediums, top, bottom, inner cover, entrance reducer, a qe included, and frames to fill shipped to the usa for $46.00 each. on alibaba
I snagged up 48 packages last month, they just got here last week. best deal in the world, the work is supurb, better than any of the made in the usa hives I purchased, in fact the quality of the hives made here in the usa suck.

the hives from alibaba have no tearouts at all in any parts, they used new blades constantly, this is the best work I've seen ever. china is making better beehives then the usa now. serious no knots straight 1/4cut grain, I'm impressed. I took a chance and I am glad I did't have to pay out the butt for crappy work.

one thing...they are unpainted.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

DavidZ said:


> ...the hives from alibaba have no tearouts at all in any parts, they used new blades constantly, this is the best work I've seen ever. china is making better beehives then the usa now. serious no knots straight 1/4cut grain, I'm impressed. I took a chance and I am glad I did't have to pay out the butt for crappy work...


Do you have a link?


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

David Z
Which company did you deal with and was that including shipping?
Cheers
gww


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Don't forget import fees duty taxes but that only applies if the amount is over $2,500.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you have any Amish with in drive distance. The one I deal with nobody beats his price. But other Amish.


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

I second the Amish if it is an option. We buy Cypress hives from them at the following prices and this is assembled. It would be less of course if you wanted to assemble. 10 frame complete with 2 deep, 2 med, Bottom Board, Telescoping cover, inner board, all frames and foundation ( assembled ), and a reducer for 181.00. 8 frame is 160.00.


----------



## Goldycon (May 23, 2017)

DavidZ said:


> you guys pay way to much. You can get first rate new zealand pine or chinese fir grade aaa hives 2 deeps, 2 mediums, top, bottom, inner cover, entrance reducer, a qe included, and frames to fill shipped to the usa for $46.00 each. on alibaba
> I snagged up 48 packages last month, they just got here last week. best deal in the world, the work is supurb, better than any of the made in the usa hives I purchased, in fact the quality of the hives made here in the usa suck.
> 
> the hives from alibaba have no tearouts at all in any parts, they used new blades constantly, this is the best work I've seen ever. china is making better beehives then the usa now. serious no knots straight 1/4cut grain, I'm impressed. I took a chance and I am glad I did't have to pay out the butt for crappy work.
> ...


How much was shipping for you? I checked out a few suppliers there but shipping was insane for a few hives. A pallet will be more efficient I suppose.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Can you send me info of who you purchased from on Alibaba? And any details about how the shipping, time ect . Thanks Richard email at [email protected]


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Westernbee.com has excellent woodware for a reasonable price. Get prices on their 'budget'/seconds frames and boxes. Order 2% extra frames. They also have good monthly specials.

Mann lake PF plastic frames are good enough for the girls I go out with and are reasonably priced. Rub some extra wax on the frames, draw them a box at a time! ON a flow or while feeding when it is warm outside and the bees will do a fine job on them. Use a frame of brood to bait the bees up into the box. If drawing mediums, use a deep frame in the middle slot of two mediums. 

Used boxes can be scorched on the inside with a propane torch. Getting used equipment from the easily discouraged who killed a couple nucs or packages is pretty safe. Buying from old beeks quitting can be a problem. I was assured their was no foulbrood in his equipment. I got to burn all the frames from 170 boxes after all thirty nucs I made with the equipment were loaded with AFB. Take your chances carefully.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2018)

I appreciate the help. So far I have found:
for a 2 box hive, assembled, with frames and wax the following offers.

The Ohio Bee co. has
double deep hive box assembled ~125$ and free shipping


Mann Lake has
Deep/ med hive box assembled for 121$ and free shipping

Etsy has many different set ups but has a 39 to 59 dollar shipping fee
Their two deep box hive is 120 plus 39$ shipping

Miller has single deep hive only 66$ plus shipping

The question now several of these offer either a closed or a screened bottom board. Which is better seems to be a difference of opinion on the board. Seems a split would be to get the screened bottom board and just put it on a solid base so you could use it either way.

Other shops and Opinions appreciated. Jim 

I have been looking too and the above is what I found to get back into bee keeping at the best price so far.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2018)

From another thread that I started--

I appreciate the help. So far I have found:
for a 2 box hive, assembled, with frames and wax the following offers.

The Ohio Bee co. has
double deep hive box assembled ~125$ and free shipping


Mann Lake has
Deep/ med hive box assembled for 121$ and free shipping

Etsy has many different set ups but has a 39 to 59 dollar shipping fee
Their two deep box hive is 120 plus 39$ shipping

Miller has single deep hive only 66$ plus shipping

The question now several of these offer either a closed or a screened bottom board. Which is better seems to be a difference of opinion on the board. Seems a split would be to get the screened bottom board and just put it on a solid base so you could use it either way.

Also in the back of the Bees for Dummy book there are several discounts listed that might help too.

Other shops and Opinions appreciated. Jim 

I have been looking too and the above is what I found to get back into bee keeping at the best price so far.


----------



## Alan C (Feb 16, 2014)

I like beelinewoodenware.com


----------



## jkellum (Dec 29, 2016)

What vendor did you use from alibaba? i would be interested to see what it would run for smaller batches that i could split with another person.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

jkellum said:


> What vendor did you use from alibaba? i would be interested to see what it would run for smaller batches that i could split with another person.


Don't think you'll get a response from DavidZ........ looks like he's "Banned" from BS.........


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Westernbee.com has a valentines day sale right now that anyone setting up a couple hives should look at. You have to buy five deeps with frames and foundation unassembled for $175 free shipping. Five mediums are $160 I believe.

This is very good quality woodware made from ponderosa pine which lasts a long time with a little care. 

One can build plywood bottom boards and covers very cheaply. The hobbyist setup with the ramp is just totally out dated and unnecessary and in my opinion a PITA to work with. Inner covers can be replaced by a sheet of plastic or typar. Getting a hive set up does not have to mean a bank loan!


----------



## jcase (Jul 30, 2016)

I pay about $25 per 10 frame medium, with frames and waxed black foundation from Shastina Millworks, but I'm buying in bulk. Suggest finding someone buying a pallet of supplies and tagging along?


----------



## jkellum (Dec 29, 2016)

wonder what he did to get banned.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2018)

I got my two hives in yesterday and over all they look good. Wood is knot free. I did have one problem but it was an easy fix. One of the boxes had part of the top rail split. Pulled the screws and took wood glue and used a couple of small box nails to re nail the part after the glue dried

Need to go by HD and see what they have in exterior paints.
Has anyone found a good product to seal the ends on the boxes?


----------



## jkellum (Dec 29, 2016)

best thing i can think to seal the end grain with would be titebond 2 or 3 glue just paint the end grain and let it dry before you prime and paint.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I either paint end grain with titebond 3 or I paint the endgrain with primer before a full coat of primer goes on.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Check the Ohio bee company, double deep complete with frames, bottom board, etc. with free shipping is only $120.00.


----------



## Chipsbees (Jun 28, 2017)

Just bought a Kentucky special from kelleys on sale for $149. Comes with screened bottom board, two deeps, two mediums, inner cover, plastic lid, and forty frames with plastic foundation


----------



## Chipsbees (Jun 28, 2017)

I rub latex caulk onto end grains. Seals it up nicely


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 28, 2016)

Now thru the 4th Mann Lake has an un-assembled deep kit (solid bottom, 1 deep brood, 10 frames with foundation, inner, telescoping cover) for 67.60 each. Buy at least 2 to get over $100 and free shipping. Pretty good price I think. Not as good as that Kelleys deal though, I'll have to check that out.


----------

